# How the Other Half Live.



## Dave Spencer (16 Feb 2010)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/ne ... -tank.html

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Feb 2010)

I spot pulsing xenia in the second pic.  Regarded as a pest by 'purist' reefers!


----------



## samc (16 Feb 2010)

i have been seriously thinking about changing to reef tanks


----------



## zig (16 Feb 2010)

Find it hard to believe it would cost Â£100,000 also find it hard to believe he would fit 500 fish in it either, 500 fish into 6000 litres = 1 fish per 12 liters is that possible in a large marine tank? mind you its The Sun reporting here


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Feb 2010)

Not bad for kicking a bag of wind about for 90 mins

paul.


----------



## AdAndrews (16 Feb 2010)

samc said:
			
		

> i have been seriously thinking about changing to reef tanks


Im starting marines, Sam, not reef, that seems to be the expensive part, but, i would never quit freshwater tanks, and definately not plants...


----------



## a1Matt (16 Feb 2010)

I'm with you Zig, I suspect exagerrated figures too.

If you look at the cost of his setup compared to a weeks worth of wages rather than the cost in Â£... then my 3 footer cost me more!!!


----------



## zig (16 Feb 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I'm with you Zig, I suspect exagerrated figures too.
> 
> If you look at the cost of his setup compared to a weeks worth of wages rather than the cost in Â£... then my 3 footer cost me more!!!



haha very true! I know that feeling.

I know reef tanks are expensive Im not doubting that for a moment, reefers have their very own exorbitant inflation index within the aquatic community which is well known, but it sounds like the journo just plucked Â£100,000 out of mid air, sounds like a lot doesnt it!! joe punter should buy that no problem!!

Now lets not talk about the car your wan is driving  bling or wha!!


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Feb 2010)

I would not believe it cost half that much anyway! The glass might be bullet proof though to justify the cost since he has a pool table right in front of the tank


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (17 Feb 2010)

I was just thinking that coral looks like goniopora and I can see some zoos.


----------



## afroturf (17 Feb 2010)

Thats the ulglyest car I've ever seen


----------



## Nick16 (17 Feb 2010)

i like the car, for me its cool.   

not a fan of the pool table though. 
how is he getting such a large salary, hes not a good player tbh. But man city are loaded so theres my answer.


----------



## Garuf (17 Feb 2010)

Ugliest... Car... Ever...
They should bring back war time football, and if you pretend to be injured you should be forced to never play again and do a run of Shakespeare at the globe and suffer all the intellectual abusive reviews. A suitable punishment for play acting I think.


----------



## Gill (17 Feb 2010)

Nice Tank,

But What Have they Done to that Car, It is Hideous


----------



## Joecoral (18 Feb 2010)

There are fish in his tank which used to belong to people I know.
I would be terrified having a pool table so close to the tank though, one stray ball and thats a hell of a lot of water on the floor!

EDIT - having read the article, the tank is acrylic not glass which would possibly explain the huge cost. There is most definately not 500 fish in there though


----------



## Joecoral (18 Feb 2010)

video here for those interested: http://www.beestonmedia.com/blog/2009/1 ... otballers/


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Feb 2010)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> video here for those interested: http://www.beestonmedia.com/blog/2009/1 ... otballers/


Looks impressive, little over stocked no? specially for the equipment it seems to be running, but I don't know much about marines. I would not mind that in my living room haha


----------



## zig (18 Feb 2010)

Looks fab in the video, beautiful.


----------



## Joecoral (18 Feb 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Joecoral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its plumbed through the floor into a seperate sump room so theres a much larger volume of water not on show, as well as most likely a giant skimmer/phosphate reactor to keep the NO3/PO4 right down


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (19 Feb 2010)

See I thought it was massively overstocked, even if it does have a separate sump room...


----------



## Joecoral (19 Feb 2010)

I'm sure he doesnt care that its overstocked. It's just a pretty ornament to him, he just paid for someone to set it up/maintain it for him.


----------



## mr. luke (24 Feb 2010)

Should have gone low tech planted.....
10k not 100k?


----------



## Etherelda (30 Mar 2010)

its a shame the fascia of the tank looks like a coffin.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 Jun 2010)

Check out Come dine with me WAGs on http://www.channel4.com/programmes/come-dine-with-me-wags-special/4od to see some video of the tank


----------



## George Farmer (26 Jun 2010)

I do some consultancy work for the company, Aquarium Architecture, that installs these types of big tanks for rich folk.  There's more than you may realise.  With the footballers it's often a case of one-upmanship; my fish tank is bigger/better than yours etc. etc.

That's good for the company and its employees, and the footballers etc. get a nice feature in their home.  The tanks are maintained regularly so the livestock is well-cared for.

Interestingly planted tanks are becoming more popular so we can expect some equally as impressive large planted aquascapes.  Unfortuntely for us perhaps, not all clients are as interested in making their installations public knowledge.


----------

